# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Ninjaflex Filament

## klack

Have any of you guys tried this? it looks like some really cool stuff an im hoping that i will be able to print with it. I have a makerfarm prusa i3 with a .5 jhead...

----------


## cokreeate

> Have any of you guys tried this? it looks like some really cool stuff an im hoping that i will be able to print with it. I have a makerfarm prusa i3 with a .5 jhead...



See if you can ask them for a sample.
We had a hard time printing on our bukobot as it kelp jamming 
the extruder.

----------


## Davo

We've printed in it fine on the Hyrel. Also PlastInk Rubber.

----------


## Larry

Here are some pretty good pictures to give you an idea of what Ninjaflex will print out like. Enjoy:

----------


## Roxy

It doesn't look like it fused very well.  Is that a temperature issue?   Or is that how the stuff behaves?

----------


## NinjaFlex Engineer

Roxy ... we tend to get much less "defined" layers than what is pictured. It does depend on the temperature settings. You need enough heat to get the previous layer to remelt and fuse to the layer being printed.

----------


## pardonme

Here is a good video from adafruit industries of printing with NinjaFlex.  Looks like some good stuff.

----------


## Larry

Gotta say that video makes me want to go by some right away.  Looks very good.  It's exciting to see companies like Ninjaflex think outside the box to create cool new printable materials.

----------


## Larry

Does anyone know if there are issues with sticking?  I imagine this stuff is harder to remove from the build tray then PLA or ABS.  Am I current in this assumption?  Just about to order a spool.

----------


## bshadown

From what i can tell from the video, it stick to the bed quite nice, but it need a good pull to retrive it, but never really used i want a simple as well, i might be ordering a spool next mont lets see what happends

----------


## RobH2

> Here are some pretty good pictures to give you an idea of what Ninjaflex will print out like. Enjoy:


Larry, great photos which brings me to a question. How do you get your photos to show up large? No matter how hard I try to upload a good sized photo, say 1500x1200, it's always reduced to something much smaller. What's your technique or trick?

----------


## RobH2

> Does anyone know if there are issues with sticking?  I imagine this stuff is harder to remove from the build tray then PLA or ABS.  Am I current in this assumption?  Just about to order a spool.


As long as it does stick, unlike nylon 618, then I imagine you have no warp or lift issues because, it's flexible. It doesn't have enough inate rigidity to pull itself up I'd guess. I use a lot of single edged razor blades to remove parts. I just slide it under and edge and begin to wiggle. I'd much rather have a harder time removing a part then getting one to stay down, that's for sure. 

Has anyone used it with a Wade's extruder? I have a Makerfarm Prusa i3 also and I'd assume the Wade's would be pretty good because the hobbed bolt is so close to the hotend. I've read that some of the other extruders that shove the filament through a tube for a few feet have trouble with compression and friction, thus hampering feed.

----------


## 3DPBuser

> You need enough heat to get the previous layer to remelt and fuse to the layer being printed.


Maybe also slowing the speed, to give more time to do this. 

Also, does anyone know if Ninjaflex is organic like rubber?

----------


## NinjaFlex Engineer

Larry, NinjaFlex does stick to the bed plates very well typically. I would recommend using painters tape if you have issues. Kapton tape works also but the "bond" there is, in my opinion, too good and the prints are a little too difficult to remove. Painter's tape is a better option.

----------


## oklok

Ninja flex or rubber flex is as the name states, flexible plastic. You should buy it if you want to print flexible or bendable objects. Quite Cool IMO!

----------


## OVersliders

That is some neat stuff.
Anyone would have an idea if this would work in a printer like the Da Vinci from XYZ?
I'd love to give it a shot but I'm worried about screwing my extruder with that stuff. :Confused:

----------


## oklok

> That is some neat stuff. Anyone would have an idea if this would work in a printer like the Da Vinci from XYZ? I'd love to give it a shot but I'm worried about screwing my extruder with that stuff.


  I do not own this printer, however my super sources tells me that it don't work with Da Vinci from XYZ. It needs a similar mod to the replicators and makerbots to make it work.

----------


## abomb60

> That is some neat stuff.
> Anyone would have an idea if this would work in a printer like the Da Vinci from XYZ?
> I'd love to give it a shot but I'm worried about screwing my extruder with that stuff.


From my experience the stock hotend won't work with NinjaFlex.  I upgraded to an E3D V6 hotend and NinjaFlex works well just set your print speeds REALLY slow.  I drop my Da Vinci down to 15mm/s for printing NinjaFlex.  Faster may work but I get great results going very slow.  I'd rather go slow and have it print properly  :Smile:

----------


## RobH2

I don't believe you will screw up your hot end by trying. It's not like PVA filament that crystallizes if you get it too hot. PVA can ruin a hot end or create a very difficult repair/cleaning situation. If you get a jam with NinjaFlex, just do your normal hot end cleaning and you'll be going again. I have a post here somewhere about how you can use nylon filament to get a perfectly clean hot end very easily. 

 I can't speak for the Da Vinci stock hot end but I can corroborate that with E3D's, I too print really slowly, at 10-15mm/sec and do get good results at those speeds. It just takes forever for large parts.

----------


## CaptChaos

Unless you hack the Da Vinci you have to use their flexible filament and they recommend you get a different nozzle for each type of filament.

----------


## filabits

> See if you can ask them for a sample.
> We had a hard time printing on our bukobot as it kelp jamming 
> the extruder.


filabits logo.png

Try us at filabits.com. We have samples of NinjaFlex in 1.75mm and 3.00mm diameters.  You may also have better luck printing with SemiFlex...it's a little more rigid, which will aid feeding, but it still offers a high degree of flexibility.  We carry this as well.

Another option to try would be SainSmart's flexible TPU.  They're a cheaper alternative.

If we don't have the filament you want, be sure to voice it on our NEW FILAMENT VOTING PLATFORM.

Use code 3DLOVE to receive a 25% discount (expires 6/27/15).

Happy sampling!

----------


## abomb60

> Unless you hack the Da Vinci you have to use their flexible filament and they recommend you get a different nozzle for each type of filament.


I saw somewhere that they had flexible filament settings in their software but I haven't see them release filament for this yet.  Also since the nozzles are built into the hotend assembly i'm not sure how easy it will be unless their plan is to sell you a new hotend at $80 a piece.

----------

